# which intake is better cold air or short ram



## moe288 (Mar 3, 2013)

hi

i just bought a 2006 jetta 2.5L and i was wondering which is better a cold air intake or a short ram intake and also what brand is the best 

this is my first VW so im not sure whats good for the car and whats not

thanks


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey Moe, welcome to the forums!

In regards to an intake, I can only tell you my decision making process, but I am sure it is irrelevant to your situation.

Where about's do you live? Climate and whatnot should help us in assisting you.

I have gone with the Carbonio intake. Personally I LOVE the growl that comes from it. I will admit no gain in HP though, but the sound.... omg...:laugh:

Reason I ask location is if you live in an area where it rains a lot, you may want to stay away from any intake where it feeds the air from around the fog grills. You want to eliminate any possibility of hydrolocking your motor. (when water makes its way from the intake and enters the block)


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree^ conditions are a big factor. I love the the roar from my injen CAI and it feels like it pulls a little harder in the mid-range. Ive have had it on since mid december and driving in heavy winter conditions was my biggest worry, but I've driven in a blizzard with it and it was fine with the water guard. however i may make a short ram for the winter to ease my mind. 

I would definitely go CAI if your climate supports it.


----------



## moe288 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks guys

I live in canada so the weather is up and down. I have owned a cold air intake before but never a short ram intake

I have heard though both diffe in short and long range power/pick up. The reason I asked was because I don't know which one suits the 2.5L Jetta better. Weather is not a big issue I can either get the intake guard or just put the stock one on during the winter.

Which do you guys recommend. The Jetta I have has 211000 km on it with the auto manuel drive, manuel and sports drive. Car runs amazing and you can hear the stock intake roar when you drive in sport.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Moe, as long as you don't live in an area where you get excessive water like out west (BC, Washington, Oregon) you will be fine with the Carbonio. I see you are in Toronto, I live there as well. You are more than welcome to come out to one of our meets and you can see first hand what the Carbonio is like. :thumbup: Be more than happy to take you out for a spin.

Next meet is in Brampton on Wednesday, I will be there. HWY 410 and Queen at the Lonestars.

PM me if you like some more info.:beer:


----------



## moe288 (Mar 3, 2013)

GTACanuck said:


> Moe, as long as you don't live in an area where you get excessive water like out west (BC, Washington, Oregon) you will be fine with the Carbonio. I see you are in Toronto, I live there as well. You are more than welcome to come out to one of our meets and you can see first hand what the Carbonio is like. :thumbup: Be more than happy to take you out for a spin.
> 
> Next meet is in Brampton on Wednesday, I will be there. HWY 410 and Queen at the Lonestars.
> 
> PM me if you like some more info.:beer:


Wow great I will try my best. I'm working that day till 8pm but of I can i will definitely come by. Thank for the invite. If not I can make it to the next meeting I will keep you posted


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

I took the engine cover off and put a paper cone filter straight onto the maf. I'm in montreal rain, snow and slush has not been an issue. I just can't justify spending 250$ on a piece of tube that goes into the fender.


----------



## Y2Kevin43 (Jun 2, 2005)

mk6matt said:


> I agree^ conditions are a big factor. I love the the roar from my injen CAI and it feels like it pulls a little harder in the mid-range. Ive have had it on since mid december and driving in heavy winter conditions was my biggest worry, but I've driven in a blizzard with it and it was fine with the water guard. however i may make a short ram for the winter to ease my mind.
> 
> I would definitely go CAI if your climate supports it.


The only way you're gonna hydrolock is if you end up getting the CAI filter completely submerged in a huge puddle. It makes more sense to be worried about driving in spring/summer with a CAI than in the snow...


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Y2Kevin43 said:


> The only way you're gonna hydrolock is if you end up getting the CAI filter completely submerged in a huge puddle. It makes more sense to be worried about driving in spring/summer with a CAI than in the snow...


Snow where I live tends to mean snow mixed with a lot of deep slush and rain.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

I have both CAI and Short ram (VF and Neuspeed)....and I dont really feel that much of a difference between the two where I live.


edit: Im chipped also...so that may be the reason


----------



## Black25 (Mar 26, 2012)

You'd have to submerge your car enough to suck up enough water to hydro-lock. CAI is fine pretty much anywhere if you stay out of the deep puddles and other deep water.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

I ran with no fog light/grill cover on the driver side for three months with plenty of rain,etc... No issues with the BSH. As others have said, unless you completely submerge the filter you won't hydrolock the engine.


----------



## Gatotsu77 (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been pondering the Carbonio myself, given how good the reviews appear to be, but I just so happen to live in the only state that is outright stupid about emissions regulations. (California) Due to that, I'm eyeballing the Neuspeed myself, as it is CARB exempt. Hope for OP's sake they're not in CA.. that Carbonio sure does look sweet.


----------



## Black25 (Mar 26, 2012)

I only stayed away from the Carbino because of the threads I've read about how easy they crack. They do look pretty sweet though.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

I prefer the short style due to the street flooding in my area. Pretty happy with my EVOMS but the installation was hardly "bolt on". It required removal of the battery to cut back some of the harness wrap to run the MAF on the other side of the battery. Not a big deal just really annoying.

As far as performance goes you are better off getting a tune first.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Black25 said:


> I only stayed away from the Carbino because of the threads I've read about how easy they crack. They do look pretty sweet though.


They only crack if you go hulk on the clamps...


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

A1an said:


> I prefer the short style due to the street flooding in my area. Pretty happy with my EVOMS but the installation was hardly "bolt on". It required removal of the battery to cut back some of the harness wrap to run the MAF on the other side of the battery. Not a big deal just really annoying.
> 
> As far as performance goes you are better off getting a tune first.


actually i noticed more from the intake than my tune lol.


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

I had cold air in my rabbit and I suck up water in the parking lot of my job.


----------

